# Fallen Aussie Commando Operator



## KiwiRecce63B (Jun 22, 2013)

Blue Skies. RIP Digger

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?227956-Australian-SF-KIA-in-Afganistan

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/06/23/09/09/australian-soldier-dies-in-afghanistan


----------



## tova (Jun 22, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Dame (Jun 23, 2013)

Fifth deployment. Such dedication.
Rest in peace, Digger.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 23, 2013)

Rest easy, Warrior...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP..


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2013)

We Will Remember Them...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP mate!!!


----------



## Soldado (Jun 23, 2013)

Rest in peace, Soldier.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 23, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## JBS (Jun 23, 2013)

40th Aussie to lay down his life in Afghanistan.  RIP warrior.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## digrar (Jun 24, 2013)

Dame said:


> Fifth deployment. Such dedication.
> Rest in peace, Digger.



5th to Afghanistan, also had East Timor and Iraq deployments as well. 

http://www.army.gov.au/Our-work/New...ces-the-death-of-CPL-Cameron-Stewart-Baird-MG

Also our third Medal of Gallantry recipient to fall on a subsequent tour. 



> Awarded the Medal for Gallantry
> Lance Corporal Cameron Stewart Baird
> For gallantry in action during close quarters combat in Afghanistan on Operation SLIPPER.
> 
> ...



Rest in peace Cameron, duty done.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 24, 2013)

Rest in peace...


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 24, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Digger.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry Brother. Rest easy.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Rest easy digger.  I just sent some gear over to his replacement, sad business.


----------



## Mack PL (Jun 27, 2013)

RIP


----------



## HALO99 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rest in Peace. Blue Skies.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 29, 2013)

I know this guy....
Many of his mates are good friends that I see about once  year.
Fucking small world.

RIP

SBG sends.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 1, 2013)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## JHD (Jul 1, 2013)

RIP.  prayers out.


----------



## booker (Jul 3, 2013)

Rest In Peace


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 3, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2013)

Blue skies, soft landings.

Don't know how I missed this earlier.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 12, 2014)

CORPORAL CAMERON BAIRD AWARDED VC:
Australia’s highest military honour – the Victoria Cross for Australia – will be awarded posthumously to the late Corporal Cameron Stewart Baird MG.

On 22 June 2013 Corporal Baird displayed conspicuous valour leading to the ultimate sacrifice in close combat with a determined enemy as a Commando Team Leader in Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan.

He repeatedly drew enemy fire away from his team members and charged enemy positions under heavy fire. His actions enabled the enemy to be neutralised and his team to be kept safe.

This award is in recognition of his most conspicuous acts of valour, extreme devotion to duty and ultimate self-sacrifice.

Corporal Baird’s Victoria Cross for Australia will be presented to his parents – Doug and Kaye Baird – at a ceremony at Government House next Tuesday by Governor-General Quentin Bryce.

Corporal Baird will be Australia’s 100th Victoria Cross holder.

Links: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...e-victoria-cross/story-e6frg8yo-1226825923933


----------



## CQB (Feb 12, 2014)

Just picked it up on the ABC, Rest easy digger.


----------



## digrar (Feb 12, 2014)

Would have liked to see him receive this one instead of his Dad. We and the Commando Regiment have been cheated a living hero. 

Rest in Peace Cameron.


----------



## pardus (Feb 12, 2014)

Well deserved.

RIP Digger.


----------



## mowgli (Feb 21, 2014)

KiwiRecce63B said:


> Blue Skies. RIP Digger
> 
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?227956-Australian-SF-KIA-in-Afganistan
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/06/23/09/09/australian-soldier-dies-in-afghanistan


 REST IN PEACE. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2014)

mowgli said:


> REST IN PEACE. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!



You need to post an intro as per the rules you signed.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest in peace warrior


----------

